# Cyclone Coaster ride this Sunday



## old hotrod (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, it is that time again for the monthly Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach, CA. I am just fishing for interest so...earlier this year I spoke to a few of you about having an "aluminum bike" ride where everyone brings out the Silver Kings, Duraliums and Gulls. I hoping to get at least 6 or more for this month but if not, then we should spread the word at the ride and maybe get a bunch next month...what do ya think?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 30, 2009)

This Sunday or next :eek:


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 30, 2009)

Mark, Mark, Mark...Sunday, September 6th according to the Cyclone Coaster website...the hub of all that is info in coasterdom


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm just sayin LOL someone else I spoke to was planning to go down to LB yesterday and I said are you going on a cycle-alone ride


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, you know LB. I doubt he or she was riding alone for long...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 3, 2009)

*I am not sure I have one*

I will see I had another I was thinking of dusting off for this ride - see you there


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 3, 2009)

Franko...I am going to mention it at this ride and we'll see if we can get a large turnout for next month...what do ya think?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 8, 2009)

*I went ...I rode with 73 others*

74 riders counted ....thanks again to all that came on this month's ride ...Next ride October 4th 2009 

...did you mention ...next month maybe another for me ...goin' Schwinn I think


----------



## perichbrothers (Sep 8, 2009)

Tried to make it last week but my ride had a hangover

Was wondering my kids(7/9) ride stingrays could they pull this off?

thanks and see ya up there one of these times.

TP


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 9, 2009)

They would be fine, just need helmets. We ride several different routes and there are multiple ways to shorten rides if need be...


----------

